# dataFEED OPC Suite - kein Zugriff auf OPC UA Server



## Goldini (8 Juli 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich schaffe es leider nicht auf den OPC UA Server mit einem Client zuzugreifen.

Ich habe einen OPC UA Server-Endpunkt aktiviert (Screenshot 1) und die Adresse in den Client eingefügt und die dazugehörigen Nutzerdaten eingegeben (Screenshot 2). Leider klappt die Verbindung nicht.

Mein übergeordnetes Ziel ist die Daten einer Verpackungsanlage, welche ich per OPC DA auslesen kann, per OPC UA verfügbar zu machen, damit ich die Daten auswerten kann.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Hinweis geben könnte.


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Juli 2021)

Moin,

ich verstehe richtig: Du möchtest Daten *aus* einem OPC-Server (DA) abholen, damit die in dataFeed drin sind, und Du sie anderen Clients als OPC-Server (UA) zur Verfügung stellen kannst...

Kann es sein, daß Du Dich mit UA erst zu dataFeed verbinden kannst, sobald Du dort Daten aus der übergeordneten Anlage vorliegen hast?
Guck Dir doch mal genauer an, was die Fehlermeldungen unten im Log bedeuten.

Mit welchem Client verbindest Du Dich? Alle Daten dort korrekt?


----------



## inray (8 Juli 2021)

Moin! 
Hinweis nur am Rande falls dataFeed noch nicht gesetzt sein sollte. Für die Connectivity Suite des Kepware OPC Servers ist die Konvertierung von OPC DA nach OPC UA eines der Standardanwednungsfälle: https://www.kepware-opcserver.de/opc-client-5-praxisanwendungen-connectivity-suite/

Viele Grüße vom inray-Team


----------

